# Worst tippers for Lyft drivers?



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just wanted to write a rant about a disturbing trend that I've been noticing. First off, I'd like to state that these are merely observations after 150+ rides and secondly, I have many friends of Indian descent. In fact, the majority of my friends in graduate school were Indian.

Anyway, I frequently drive around Central and Northern NJ, which has the highest percentage of Indians in the entire country. In fact, I'd estimate that about a third of my passengers are Indians - not the type that were born and raised in this country (who are very friendly and generous, by the way), but instead, the ones who had just recently arrived (likely within the past few years). From what I've seen, a VERY disappointingly low percentage of them tip, despite thoughtful actions such as carrying their groceries, putting their things in the trunk, bringing their groceries to the front door, driving where they tell me to against what my GPS says (frequently without a please or thank you), etc. Just as an example, I had 8 completed rides yesterday - 5 of whom were Indian and none of them tipped, while 2 out of the other 3 did.

The more non-tippers I get from them, the less I see an incentive to go that extra mile. Now, I understand that the India practically has no tipping culture at all and many of these people haven't quite assimilated to American culture, but it's still frustrating!

Anyone else with a similar experience not just with Indian-born Indians but other demographics of frequent non-tippers?


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

College kids all race and age


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

High school kids sucks...well Indian never tip me so far...


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am baffled and came to a never-changing conclusion: When it comes to tipping "Uber is the evil!" and not the pax!

I have started to drive for Lyft and more than 60% of the time I am getting tips. For that reason alone, I want to pick up Lyft riders from further away, from university areas and anywhere the ping is reasonably close to me. Yesterday I picked up from college area 4 fares. They were a diverse group of people form various nationalities. All 4 of them tipped. And interestingly, the tips were twice the Lyft cut! Since they were all short rides, getting $14.00 tip in 4 short rides way exceeded the Lyft cut. This shows that, not all people are bad. And when given the easy option to show their appreciation for a service (Lyft's tip button), they would do it. But if you deny them the convenience of showing their appreciation (Uber's lack of in app tip option), then they choose the convenient and ignorant way and they become a Uber-wreck. Not only this causes bad karma between drivers and passengers, it creates a society where people lose their empathy for each other.

I will continue to pick up Lyft riders as they are very good tippers in my area. I have observed that my Lyft income is at least the total fare thanks to tips!


----------



## AshyLarry (Nov 12, 2014)

I wanted to do a little experiment just for my own edification and to prove to myself that it's not just blatant racism or observation bias. So, I've gathered information from 2 months worth of driving and divided the passengers into two groups - Indians that were obviously not raised in the US and everyone else. The first group had a tip rate of 3/18, or 16.7% while the second group had a tip rate of 22/56, or 39.3%. The second group tipped at more than double the rate when compared to the first! It's sad to say that this clearly isn't observation bias and there definitely is some truth to my observations. Now, I've beginning to see a reason to avoid Newark Ave in Jersey City altogether.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

It's not racism. It's culture. Ask an Indian waiter if his own people give him tips. The answer is "nope". It's not even a matter of being "cheap". They just believe that you are paid to do your job and do it well. Why do you deserve extra for doing what you are supposed to do? American culture is to reward excellent service. It distinguishes between doing your job well and going above and beyond. You have to admit that most of us still tip for mediocrity.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My son worked in many jobs that tipping was the main source of income. His conclusion was the same. Besides another group of people had a similar non-tipping culture though they have been here for centuries.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

AshyLarry81 said:


> Just wanted to write a rant about a disturbing trend that I've been noticing. First off, I'd like to state that these are merely observations after 150+ rides and secondly, I have many friends of Indian descent. In fact, the majority of my friends in graduate school were Indian.
> 
> Anyway, I frequently drive around Central and Northern NJ, which has the highest percentage of Indians in the entire country. In fact, I'd estimate that about a third of my passengers are Indians - not the type that were born and raised in this country (who are very friendly and generous, by the way), but instead, the ones who had just recently arrived (likely within the past few years). From what I've seen, a VERY disappointingly low percentage of them tip, despite thoughtful actions such as carrying their groceries, putting their things in the trunk, bringing their groceries to the front door, driving where they tell me to against what my GPS says (frequently without a please or thank you), etc. Just as an example, I had 8 completed rides yesterday - 5 of whom were Indian and none of them tipped, while 2 out of the other 3 did.
> 
> ...


I also did quite a few pickups in Hackensack... They don't tip, some are rude. You'll find that in every nationality, but I understand your point. Even worse, they won't 5 star either.


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

I have learned this while in the Aviation business working as a crew member on board an aircraft and would love to pass it down to you Ash. That region of the world unfortunately look at people who service them as *peasants *and many of them have maids back home. They don't tip not based on where they are from but they also educate themselves about services they use such as Uber who indicate it isn't allowed. Remember one thing don't take it personal in anyway and understand sometimes it is okay to look outside the box and understand their culture. I have encountered numerous situations with these individuals going to Europe and have seen them take over a city I grew up in by the bulk (Jersey City). I have service these individuals a lot and can sit and let you know I can count on my one hand how many of them have said, "Thank You."

For those who read this and may get offended I said that region so not pointing toward any specific group.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

I find East Indians do not tip 99% of the time. I look at my report from the previous nights rides for lyft and I know which customer did not tip. It's always the east indian customers who dont tip 99% of the time. Why is that?


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

I tried to avoid picking up on Newark Ave. in Jersey City also not so much for no tip, for trying to put 5 people in a car, young children without car seats.
My biggest pet pieve is they take all my water that in the back of the seats. They don't drink it they just think I'm a 7-11. The last rider that did this to me was not Indian he stole all 4 bottles and I now offer no water just got tired of the crap.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Feisal Mo said:


> I find East Indians do not tip 99% of the time. I look at my report from the previous nights rides for lyft and I know which customer did not tip. It's always the east indian customers who dont tip 99% of the time. Why is that?


You said the forbidden combination of two words. 
Now this post will be reported - not by me - and you will be punished for racism!


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Had 1 Indian and he tipped, I think it depends on the "Americanized" vs. "Fresh off the boat" foreigners....


----------

